# REMEMBER BEARINGS FOR A BUCK?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a post in Product Review about Bearings for a Buck. Well I ordered 16 of them and they arrived yesterday.

I was interested in putting them on my articulated container train from USA.

I took a truck apart and the bearing pressed on to the axle very nicely with my C clamp wheel gauge took that I made ( You all remember that don't you?) 

It seems to roll fine How ever there is a problem ( see next picture)











This is a picture of the side frame from the tuck. As you can see I need to do some drilling to receive the outer race of the bearing. 

I need to drill a 6 mm hole There isn't enough material to drill . There wont be enough material to support the bearing 

My idea is to fill in the depression you see and then drill a 6 mm hole it it 

The quest ion is WHAT DO I FILL THE DEPRESSION WITH that will allow me to drill it later.? 











For those who don't remember my famous tool here it is 

First you get a C clamp wide enough to accept you axle end to end 

Much like the one in the picture below 












Then you cut a notch in the end large enough to accept your axle.

Like this 











This is how you make the gauge narrower

Remember only one wheel on the axle is adjustable Make sure it is near the notch.










This is how you make the guage wider


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see, there ya going doing before thinking...I have used this casting materials to fill voids, and have drilled it. but not sure if it will bond to USAT plastic. 
personally, With gundersons I only buy the DD BB wheels sets. Then put the old steel wheels into something else.
Have you tried. AC trucks??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not tried AC trucks yet I have about 6 of them brand new. I will go out after supper and see what they look like


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat tool JJ! 5 Minute Epoxy may do the job, or J&B weld.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the JB Weld, it is advertised as being able to be drilled and tapped, and it's dark gray to black. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05/13/2009 7:43 PM
I second the JB Weld, it is advertised as being able to be drilled and tapped, and it's dark gray to black. 

Regards, Greg

Will it adhear ( stick) to the plastic ?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

John great tool! I’m going to make one of those over the weekend as I’m tackling the same job.

I purchased a bearing that will fit the inside of the hole on the side frame and I will turn down the axle. But you need a lathe to do this. Hopefully it all works!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, does a pretty good job.... you should roughen the surface. 

If it was me, I'd get a couple of small screws, screw them part way into the sideframe, and they will lock the JB Weld in place very well. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

What an awesomely simple tool! (Bows low).

Les


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I remember back when I was a lad I had to walk 10 miles to school in 3 feet of snow with a biscuit in my pocket to keep me warm. -chuckle- The USA rotating roller bearings are grrrrrreat as Tony the tiger would say.

-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the AC Roller bearing truck it looks like you should be able to install the bearing in the side frame. AC bearing measures 5.99 mm and the hole in the truck frame is slightly smaller but should have enough material to drill out. May be close putting in your bearing if it is 6mm. You did not mention your bearing size just the size hole you needed. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is such a cool tool--I just made one. Thanks!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By lownote on 05/15/2009 1:14 PM
That is such a cool tool--I just made one. Thanks!

I am so glad when I make things people can use. Use it in good health


----------

